# dvc?



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

whats better dual voice coil or i guess single voice coil? i know what it is i just wanna know which one is better with the same sub.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

DVC is better.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

A DVC sub gives you more wiring options than an SVC sub, so it can be wired to the desired impedance...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *whats better dual voice coil or i guess single voice coil? i know what it is i just wanna know which one is better with the same sub. *


Both will sound the same...it really depends on your amp and what ohm configuration will give you the most power. (A 4 ohm SVC sub w/ 300 watts will sound the same as a 2 ohm DVC sub wired at 4 ohms w/ 300 watts).


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hmmm, i dont know alot about ohms and what not. but i bought two alpine type s's and they are the dvc's. sentrastyle think you you could give me like a walkthrough on how to hook them up to an amp so they get the best performance? thanks


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

What kind of amp do you have?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *hmmm, i dont know alot about ohms and what not. but i bought two alpine type s's and they are the dvc's. sentrastyle think you you could give me like a walkthrough on how to hook them up to an amp so they get the best performance? thanks *


It really depends on what amp you have what way would be best to hook them up.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ok. yea, i dont have an amp yet(looking to buy one) so thats a prob. i know i sound cheap but i was looking in the $100 range. audio is not really a priorety right now. probably like one of the cheap 1200 watt legacy amps off ebay for under 100. unless someone has one the want to sell?

p.s. edited: i want the deepest bass possible.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *ok. yea, i dont have an amp yet(looking to buy one) so thats a prob. i know i sound cheap but i was looking in the $100 range. audio is not really a priorety right now. probably like one of the cheap 1200 watt legacy amps off ebay for under 100. unless someone has one the want to sell?
> 
> p.s. edited: i want the deepest bass possible. *


Don't waste your time or money on a Legacy amp (or the like), you'll actually spend more in the long run replacing the amp or speakers more than likely. You will regret it later. You can find a decent used amp in the $100-200 range. Since you have the 4 ohm DVC subs, your amp will either need to be 1 ohm stable (unlikely to find in your price range...well, one that is ACTUALLY 1 ohm stable anyway), or 4 ohm mono (a 2 channel amp would suit your needs just fine).


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

sentrastyle thanks for your help, but i dont know how to choose an amp to those specs. i was just considering a minute ago to go ahead and get an expensiveish amp that i can keep and would have good quality. can you recomend anything to your specs so i have an example to go from. like a specific amp?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Try Crossfire amps. Their cheap and effective. 

I found lots on Ebay for way under 200.

Or you can buy this dudes stolen one for about 100.
Ebay


----------

